# caráter, caractere



## brod0139

character em português é também "caráter", mas com um sentido bem diferente.  como em inglês temos "character" como "a cartoon character" e igualmente como "a man of good character"


----------



## olivinha

brod0139 said:


> character em português é também "caráter", mas com um sentido bem diferente. como em inglês temos "character" como "a cartoon character" e igualmente como "a man of good character"


 
Isso mesmo, Bryan, eu que deveria haver sido mais específica no meu post.
Em português temos "caráter" e "personagem", só que, diferente do inglês, "caráter" nunca é sinônimo de "personagem".


----------



## coolbrowne

Not to mention a graphic character (letter, numeral, rune)





brod0139 said:


> character em português é também "caráter", mas com um sentido bem diferente. como em inglês temos "character" como "a cartoon character" e igualmente como "a man of good character"


Em português também é *caráter*, ou melhor, era, até que o pessoal da informática "singularizou" a palavra *caracteres*, numa patada pior do que o tal de "deletar" 

In other news...


bjoleniacz said:


> ...o que quer dizer "busca pé" literalmente?


Oi Brian. Quem sabe este post ajuda?


----------



## Benvindo

coolbrowne said:


> Not to mention a graphic character ... até que o pessoal da informática "singularizou" a palavra *caracteres*, ...
> 
> - - -
> Bem lembrado. Já ouvi também, nessa acepção, uma estranha forma no singular, porém com mudança de acento, fazendo a palavra oxítona: ca-rac-tér. O interessante é que essa forma preserva o c na segunda sílaba (inclusive na pronúncia) coisa que já não acontece na forma brasileira da palavra na sua acepção mais comum: _um homem de bom caráter_.


----------



## coolbrowne

Bem lembrado digo eu também, com sua licença, *Benvindo* 

Tinha esquecido dessa variação do mesmo barbarismo:





Benvindo said:


> Bem lembrado. Já ouvi também, nessa acepção, uma estranha forma no singular, porém com mudança de acento, fazendo a palavra oxítona: ca-rac-tér.


Agora lembro. Oxítona sem dúvida,  durma-se com um barulho desses!

Obrigado!


----------



## SandraPMarques

*Carácter* (qual é a confusão com o "c"?)
  pl. _ caracteres_
  do Lat. _ character_ < Gr. _charaktér_
s. m., cunho especial que distingue as coisas entre si; marca; impressão; índole; resolução; firmeza; propriedade; expressão ajustada; natureza; sentimentos; feitio moral; especialidade; sinal de abreviatura; tipo de imprensa;


    Informática, 
  letra, número, sinal de pontuação, símbolo ou qualquer elemento de um código que equivale para o computador a uma unidade de informação (1 _byte_).

locução adverbial, 
  a -: com propriedade.


----------



## coolbrowne

Oi *Sandra*, Bom Dia!

Bem perguntado 


SandraPMarques said:


> ...(qual é a confusão com o "c"?)


É coisa do Brasil.

No uso brasileiro, em muitas palavras originalmente com "ct", foi eliminado o "c" (enquento os italianos mudaram para "tt", a famosa "_doppia_")
facto, acto, correcto (BR fato, ato,correto)​Aqui no foro, tanto nós brasileiros como nossos estimados colegas portugueses aceitamos com corre(c)tas ambas as formas. Em geral procuramos alertar os não lusófonos para a diferença.

Interessante que este dicionário tenha feito uma menção especial para a informática. Denota certa falta de entendimento, vez que, de fa(c)to, essa acepção se aplica a quaquer assunto lidando com texto





SandraPMarques said:


> Informática,
> letra, número, sinal de pontuação, símbolo ou qualquer elemento de um código que equivale para o computador a uma unidade de informação


E, ainda por cima, foi mal informado





SandraPMarques said:


> (1 _byte_)


_Quase sempre_ é 1 _byte _(8 _bits_) mas existem sistemas de 6 bits e, no novo systema de codifição _UNICODE_, cada cará(c)ter ocupa 2_ bytes._

Cumprimentos


----------



## SandraPMarques

No uso brasileiro, em muitas palavras originalmente com "ct", foi eliminado o "c" (enquento os italianos mudaram para "tt", a famosa "_doppia_")facto, acto, correcto (BR fato, ato,correto)​Bom dia, Coolbrowne 

Agradeço os esclarecimentos em relação à informática. 

Relativamente à omissão do "c" que nos vai ser imposta pelo acordo ortográfico, entre outras alterações, é que se situa o problema. Estamos a subverter a origem da língua mas isso é ponto que não quero discutir. Mas, só para vos dar um pequeno exemplo da dificuldade que é tentar uniformizar o que é diferente: se no Brasil não há problema com a palavra fa(c)to, em Portugal há. Em Portugal existe o fato que se veste (terno no Brasil) e o facto que é uma evidência. Por norma não expressamos verbalmente esse "c" senão quando queremos enfatizar mas ele tem que aparecer na escrita para fazer a diferença. Para não me alongar muito, o "c" antes de uma consoante abre a vogal anterior, o português europeu é mais fechado que o do Brasil e o desaparecimento dessa pequena particularidade, para além de quebrar as regras da línguistica, causa dificuldades de pronunciação. 

Quem não é conhecedor da língua portuguesa e das suas cambiantes poderá desconhecer factos como este e, por vezes, são feitas afirmações que só se aplicam no Brasil. Pena não aparecerem outras comunidades lusofalantes neste fórum para nos dar a conhecer o português de outras culturas.


----------



## patriota

Sandra, o cê de cactere não sumirá com o acordo, pois é pronunciado. Só serão removidos os cês mudos.


----------



## coolbrowne

Acho que *Sandra* tratava da palavra corre(c)ta, que é cará(c)ter





patriota said:


> Sandra, o cê de ca*ra*ctere não sumirá com o acordo, pois é pronunciado. Só serão removidos os cês mudos.


Mas...
Podemos sempre esperar  que este barbarismo suma completamente (não somente o _cê_ ) e que se venha a usar só a palavra certa.​E também podemos esperar que acabe a sêca no Nordeste...
-------------------------------------------------
Só para esclarecer, estou consciente de que o _Aurélio_ já incorporou o dito barbaarismo. Não seria a primeira vez que tal acontece e, infelizmente, é um círculo vicioso. Afinal de contas, a equipe do dicionário necessitava consultoria de informática e teve que buscar no próprio campo de informática...


----------



## Dom Casmurro

coolbrowne said:


> a equipe do dicionário necessitava consultoria de informática e teve que buscar no próprio campo de informática...


Meteram a raposa no galinheiro...


----------



## coolbrowne

Obrigado, *Tricolor*! 


Dom Casmurro said:


> Meteram a raposa no galinheiro...


Ao escrever aquilo, eu pensei exatamente "_fox in the henhouse_", mas não consegui lembrar se vale em português ou se eu ia traduzir _na marra_.


----------



## Alandria

SandraPMarques said:


> Relativamente à omissão do "c" que nos vai ser imposta pelo acordo ortográfico, entre outras alterações, é que se situa o problema. Estamos a subverter a origem da língua mas isso é ponto que não quero discutir. Mas, só para vos dar um pequeno exemplo da dificuldade que é tentar uniformizar o que é diferente: se no Brasil não há problema com a palavra fa(c)to, em Portugal há. Em Portugal existe o fato que se veste (terno no Brasil) e o facto que é uma evidência. Por norma não expressamos verbalmente esse "c" senão quando queremos enfatizar mas ele tem que aparecer na escrita para fazer a diferença. Para não me alongar muito, o "c" antes de uma consoante abre a vogal anterior, o português europeu é mais fechado que o do Brasil e o desaparecimento dessa pequena particularidade, para além de quebrar as regras da línguistica, causa dificuldades de pronunciação.


 
Bom, no caso de palavra "fato/facto", eu concordo com você; já que esse é um caso em que o "c" é pronunciado em Portugal, além de serem parônimas ambas as palavras. Até onde sei, a intenção do acordo também é manter os "cês", "pês", "emes" e até "bês" (sutil é escrito assim no Brasil) onde as palavras são pronunciadas, quer no Brasil, quer em Portugal. 

Sobre as consoantes mudas abrirem as vogais anteriores...
Muitos portugueses (de Lisboa) me dizem que nem sempre isso acontece, mas vou esperar pelas opiniões de Out, MOC, Lusitania, Carfer e Alentugano, eles saberão responder-lhe melhor. Agora você me explica por que as vogais pretônicas de "esqu*e*cer", "c*o*rar" e "pr*e*gar" são abertas ao meio de tantas vogais pretônicas mudas em Portugal?


----------



## coolbrowne

Boa noite senhoras. 

Se me permitem





SandraPMarques said:


> Relativamente à omissão do "c" que nos vai ser imposta pelo acordo ortográfico...


Este é um certamente tópico "quente" e bem mais vasto do que "*caráter, caractere*" 


Alandria said:


> Bom, no caso de palavra "fato/facto", eu concordo com você...


De fato, descobri, por acaso, que o bendito acordo ortográfico já tem sua própria discussão aqui.

Cumprimentos


----------



## SandraPMarques

patriota said:


> Sandra, o cê de cactere não sumirá com o acordo, pois é pronunciado. Só serão removidos os cês mudos.



Volto a insistir, então, no "c" de "facto", por exemplo. Se tornar a ler a minha entrada verá a explicação. Em Portugal, nem sempre esse "c" é mudo (tal como muitos outros)... e os "h"  "ora"/"hora" quantos "oras" são? ehehe

Respondendo a Alandria:
Cito:
"Agora você me explica por que as vogais pretônicas de "esqu*e*cer", "c*o*rar" e "pr*e*gar" são abertas ao meio de tantas vogais pretônicas mudas em Portugal?" 
Fim de citação.

Se vogais pretónicas são as que precedem a vogal ou sílaba tónica da uma palavra, não percebo o exemplo visto as vogais assinaladas fazerem parte das sílabas tónicas e não das precedentes.


----------



## patriota

coolbrowne: Digitei rápido demais e "comi" duas letras de caractere. Obrigado pela correção ao citar a frase.


----------



## djlaranja

Pessoal,

Acho que não existia "caractere" ou "caracter" na língua portuguesa antes que se fizesse com ela gato-e-sapato pela via do informatês...

Caráter (PtBr) ou carácter (PtPt) é o singular de caracteres. E no plural é que se desloca a sílaba tônica (para o _te_) e não o oposto!

Até admito que o pessoal da informática venha a cometer transformações que me parecem bastante forçadas e - como os tortos caminhos de transformação da língua - geradas pelo desconhecimento da origem.

Mas querer forçar um singular para o plural, em que o deslocamento da sílaba tônica se dá ao contrário de tudo o que se entende ocorrer na língua portuguesa é semelhante a ouvir _esboco_ (esboço, sem cedilha) de pessoas que não conseguiam notar que a palavra, portuguesa que é, apenas tinha sido escrita sem o cedilha...

Acreditem: eu vi e ouvi isto! Algumas pessoas que não se davam conta de que a palavra estava escrita desse modo por absoluta falta de recurso técnico, num tempo em que os teclados não dispunham de cedilha.

Faz muito tempo, mas não esqueço.

Um abraço,

DJ


----------

